# Neutering Older Dogs



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

Just wondering how many of you here have had an older male neutered ? I'm referring to 2-4 year old males , so not that old LOL . Did you notice any significant changes in behavior or anything else ? Would you do it again ? 

Thanks for any responses . 


LR Express


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd do it again. I had Rusty neutered when I found him. He's around 6 yrs old. He recovered REALLY quickly. He was really good about not licking his stitches.

Why are you neutering? If you can keep him contained where he will not come across any intact females and doesn't display any aggression/marking behaviors/humping people, I might consider letting him stay intact. You do run a slight risk of testicular cancer, but not a huge one.

I know many people say that neutering will not reduce aggression, but I disagree. Anytime testosterone is removed, you will have less aggressive behavior. It won't help a dog that bites out of fear, but will help in many other cases.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Both of my boys were about that age when neutered (because that's when I got them). I can't really say what Toby was like before being neutered, because I had him done only about a week after I adopted him (shelter rule that it had to be done within a month), so I don't know if it made any kind of difference in his personality or behavior. 

I had Moose for about a year before I had him done (I meant to do it sooner, but I am a terrible procrastinator). He was being a jerk to the other dogs, mounting them and throwing his weight around, making Toby mad to the point that Toby would snap at him and there would be a fight. That all stopped after he was neutered. But other than that his personality didn't really change.


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the replies . Red is far , far away from aggressive as a dog could be but he certainly is aware of all the females around . I thought once females were spade a male dog wouldn't be interested but it doesn't seem to matter to Red LOL . 
He's an excellent family dog and loves kids but I think the urge to merge is getting the best of him . The last 3 days he walks around the house moping and whimpering and just wants outside . I suspect there is a female around the neighborhood thats ready to reproduce . He can't leave the yard so that's not a worry and that is not the reason why I'm considering this ( him knocking up a female ) . I've heard the things about testicular cancer and such and I don't really believe that , in fact I believe its possibly doing more damage than not doing this procedure ( later in his life ) . 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutering

I'm just considering it because I think he's miserable at times . 

Thanks for listening


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

If he is unhappy because he can't breed, then I would definitely consider neutering, as you'll have a happier dog.


----------



## Morse's Mom (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi!

I am a first time dog guardian and my Morse is getting fixed this coming Friday. I am told by my vet he is a bit old for it...9 months as of March 5. They wanted to fix him at 2 months, but I resisted. He was too young I felt and could still benefit from the testosterone in his system to grow. He is just shy of 9 months...


I have a few questions.

Will it be a longer healing process for Morse?

Do they offer pain meds for the puppy, and if not what should I be asking for in case he is in pain?

Anything else I can expect behavior wise afterwards?

Sorry if this has been covered before- I am just very nervous about this and when I searched "neutering" so much came up.

Thanks for any replies.

Kind regards, 

Morse's Mom.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

9 Months is still young regarding neuters. They will normally give an NSAID (Non Steroidal anti immflamatory). Pain reliever and it reduces swelling. Take it and give it as scheduled. Buy a soft collar or inflatable neck collar if possible. Dogs hate wearing the "Cone" (normally). You can apply Cortisone cream to the shaved area of the skin to reduce the itchy/prickly feeling of shaved hair growing back, but make sure you avoid getting it too close to the incision. You do not want it on the incision. Some people will put a pair of men's underwear on them backwards with the tail coming out the crotch slit in the underwear. It will help keep the dog from licking the incision.

Most male dogs do fine with the neuter. They are more bothered by the cone or the itchiness of the shaved area. You won't be able to do vigorous exercise, so keep a supply of chews/kongs that you can stuff with peanut butter and freeze, to keep him occupied. You can normally walk him several times a day for short, quiet walks to potty, but avoid having him run/jump if possible. The danger in doing that is pulling stitches or causing swelling due to internal bleeding of the cut blood vessels. You can usually return to normal activity in about 2 weeks.

Keep an eye on the incision for redness, swelling or any fluids leaking out.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

My daughter's 23 mth old lab was just neutered. He was going to be a stud for guide dogs, but he failed his health exams  Anyhow, he had no problems at all with it. She says he's calmer now, but I dont know if thats just wishful thinking or not


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

spotted nikes said:


> I know many people say that neutering will not reduce aggression, but I disagree. Anytime testosterone is removed, you will have less aggressive behavior. It won't help a dog that bites out of fear, but will help in many other cases.


I have a dog with aggression issues (not fear based), and it didn't do a darn thing for him, so I have to disagree. I just don't want people thinking that neutering is some magic pill that makes it all better. I would have had him neutered anyway, but I didn't see an improvement in his temperment whatsoever. I think, in some cases, life circumstances, treatment, basic temperment, etc. have already formed a set personality by the time they are an adult, and you only have so much room for improvement. Unfortunately, I didn't get him until he was 3, so I don't know what his life was like, but from his poor condition, he certainly was neglected.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I would never neuter a juvenile dog, too many health risks. I prefer to wait till 18 months old at least. 2-3 years is a fine time to neuter/spay a dog, I neutered my male weimaraner around that time and he did fine with it. Didn't stop any bad behaviors, training did, and a good snap in the face by one of my female weims.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

brandiw said:


> I have a dog with aggression issues (not fear based), and it didn't do a darn thing for him, so I have to disagree. I just don't want people thinking that neutering is some magic pill that makes it all better. I would have had him neutered anyway, but I didn't see an improvement in his temperment whatsoever. I think, in some cases, life circumstances, treatment, basic temperment, etc. have already formed a set personality by the time they are an adult, and you only have so much room for improvement. Unfortunately, I didn't get him until he was 3, so I don't know what his life was like, but from his poor condition, he certainly was neglected.


I had a behaviorist once tell me neutering for aggression was like a dimmer switch -- it's not necessarily going to turn the "lights" OFF, and it might dim them a little or a lot for an individual dog, but at least it's not going to make them brighter. Certainly not the end-all, be-all solution, though.


----------



## dantero (Feb 2, 2011)

I neutered one of my males a number of years ago, for a variety of reasons. He had some behavioral changes afterwards, all of them for the worse. He developed anxiety and aggression issues, to the point he treed one of my son's friends in our backyard, a neighbor kid who had routinely played with him, and even took care of the dogs when I was out of town. He also started breaking out of crates and kennels, and if he couldn't get out he'd do some serious damage to himself trying. I think it was in part due to the pain meds they gave him (Deramaxx) but even after we took him off the meds he never reverted back to his normal, pre-neuter behavior. Some of the issues lessened, but he really never was the same again. This was a dog who was always wound a turn or two to tight, but neutering him seemed to push him over the edge, and he never fully recovered. I worked with him for about a year, then finally rehomed him to a familiy where he had someone around 95% of the time, which seemed to really help the issues. 

I know the OP didn't ask about females, but I saw another negative last time I spayed a female, she had a marked drop in her stamina, which she never did fully recover from. Pre-spay she was able to go on 3-4 hour trail rides, and keep up with the horses no problem. Post-spay 1-2 hours and we were looking at carrying her home across the saddle, or spending quite a bit of time just hanging out so she could get a 15 minute rest before we continued on again.

I won't alter another dog unless there is a specific health issue that we are trying to fix/avoid by doing so. Not the risk of a potential health issue, but an actually issue.


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

sassafras said:


> I had a behaviorist once tell me neutering for aggression was like a dimmer switch -- it's not necessarily going to turn the "lights" OFF, and it might dim them a little or a lot for an individual dog, but at least it's not going to make them brighter. Certainly not the end-all, be-all solution, though.


That is an interesting way to put it! With a lot of training, Moe has gotten some better, though I don't deem him safe with strangers ever. 

The neuter did do some good though; he stopped marking everything and he stopped humping me. I know that neutering doesn't always stop those behaviors either, but it seemed to work for Moe.


----------



## ZeeDoggy (Jul 16, 2010)

I've had many dogs in my lifetime and most were fixed around six months which I think is too young, imo. A year is perfect for me because I only have male dogs and noticed their bark gets deeper when they have their hormones coursing through their system for awhile. The ones that were neutered when they were a bit older put on muscle a lot quicker as well.

The biggest advantage i've seen is to prevent constant marking. My current male was so territorial and would mark everything, including people, before getting him snipped.


----------



## Morse's Mom (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the helpful feedback!

I am wondering does anyone have reliable links to literature about not neutering before a year. I have already cancelled the pre-scheduled "we will get this done at 3 months" business with the vet as I felt he was too young. I am perfectly willing to cancel again if it is in Morse's best interst. 

I am not getting him neutered for aggression as he is a fine dog. Calm, relaxed, playful and chill with his people and reserved but friendly with strangers. He doesn't hump or mark, and is not territorial. I am getting him neutered because the vet tells me it is the right thing to do and I do not want to be an irresponsible dog owner and not neuter. I am told it protect him against health concerns later. Money is not an issue, I waited 7 years to be in a fiscal position to care for a dog. 

Any futher suggestion in this arena?


----------



## LisaM (Mar 1, 2011)

I have been reading threads like this with considerable interest. I have a 6yo female lab, spayed, and we are getting a male lab puppy in another month. I've never had a male dog and have talked extensively to the breeder about the right time to neuter. She feels anything before one year is too early. She sent me these links:

The Question of Early Neutering
Long-Term Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay / Neuter in Dogs


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Lil Red Express said:


> He can't leave the yard so that's not a worry and that is not the reason why I'm considering this


Don't be so sure about that i had a dog chew through drywall and a wooden door to get to a female in the 2 hours i was gone.


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

I dont think Red's that horny and he's really not the ' chew through a wall kinda guy ' 



katielou said:


> Don't be so sure about that i had a dog chew through drywall and a wooden door to get to a female in the 2 hours i was gone.


----------

